# i just got robbed...



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..

went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..

honda accord 2016 (uberx) - around 3:12am got robbed after driving around downtown bar hours..

reported to my geico insurance they will not cover the lost because they say i was driving for uber and they will end my insurance policy..told me to contact uber and now uber is on it so far still havnt found my car yet.

what should i do now?


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Dang said:


> what should i do now?


Go back in time and not tell your insurance you were driving for Uber.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

It's good that you weren't harmed. However, it looks like you're going to have a fight on your hands with the insurance cos. and uber. You might want to contact a lawyer now. I wish you well.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

been driving for Uber & Lyft for a year or so, I'm getting used to being robbed.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> been driving for Uber & Lyft for a year or so, I'm getting used to being robbed.


Truth



Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


In addition to a dash cam, I also have a small explosive device near the gas tank of my car for situations like this.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Get an attorney.


----------



## stewebyork (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. That is extremely sad to hear considering we are out there performing a service for very little money to begin with. I hope that everything works out. Keep us updated.

I seriously keep a device, which can be tracked by gps, hidden in my vehicle (also a short range one in my wallet); and all of my electronic devices can be tracked/erased remotely.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Y


Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Things you did or are doing wrong.

1.You did not have rideshare insurance.
2.You did not have rideshare insurance, yet you told your insurance you were driving with Uber. WHY?
3. You did not run him over.
4. You did not have mace or a gun(it's Texas everyone has one) .
5. You expect Uber to care.
6. You're looking for help on this forum.



UberAnt39 said:


> been driving for Uber & Lyft for a year or so, I'm getting used to being robbed.


Where dou you drive? I've never been robbed once. Edit: Except when I took my car to get maintenanced in San Francisco at a Jiffy Lube.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


You were lucky to find a bar open after your 3:12 am incident since Texas' late night alcohol permit prohibits any sale or service past 2 am.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

The plot thickens.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Period 1 insurance provided by Uber is only liability. Claim the loss on your taxes and call it a day.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> been driving for Uber & Lyft for a year or so, I'm getting used to being robbed.


good one...



redd38 said:


> Go back in time and not tell your insurance you were driving for Uber.


or go back in time and don't do late night bar scene....


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Thankfully you are OK. As far as your insurance goes, come on man. You've been around this board long enough to know that you need the proper insurance. I don't feel bad for you on that one bit!

But again, thankfully your OK. Did your family tell you that you're not allowed to drive any more?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Y
> 
> Things you did or are doing wrong.
> 
> ...


No need to pile on. When I signed up for uber I got an insurance policy over the phone. I told them I'd be ubering. I had to file a claim and I told them the situation in full. Their response? Non payment of claim and termination of policy, despite me telling them I was using the car for rideshare when I signed on. Insurance. What a racket.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> No need to pile on. When I signed up for uber I got an insurance policy over the phone. I told them I'd be ubering. I had to file a claim and I told them the situation in full. Their response? Non payment of claim and termination of policy, despite me telling them I was using the car for rideshare when I signed on. Insurance. What a racket.


That's not it works. It's a special TNC endorsement. If you don't have that, you don't have the right coverage. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In the future carry multiple wallets, your looking at a lot of hours to replace stolen docs...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm kinda crazy but I would have called his bluff. When I was 17, I was working at at drive thru of a restaurant. A guy at the drive thru pointed a gun at me and told me to give him all the money in the register. I told him he would shoot me before I gave him anything, shut and locked the window. He drove off. Lol. I would do it again, at least my family gets 400k life insurance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> No need to pile on. When I signed up for uber I got an insurance policy over the phone. I told them I'd be ubering. I had to file a claim and I told them the situation in full. Their response? Non payment of claim and termination of policy, despite me telling them I was using the car for rideshare when I signed on. Insurance. What a racket.


Thank god you're safe...

This is more proof that the legal framework for uber/lyft isn't entirely in place...

If uber's insurnance doesn't cover your car... (and they don't find it after a while) is to start calling news channels and the national news places telling your story.

Maybe if your (former) insurer and uber get enough bad press one of them will change their mind and cover you..

If you had comprehensive insurance Uber may actually pay out a claim on your car...

I just hope you didn't owe anything on it



This job sucks

If it had happened to me the cab company would have sent the police after it in a heartbeat...

Getting caught on camera carjacking and a taxi and getting stopped while your still in it?

That's a short trial right there...

Uber is NOT safer than driving A taxi,

It's higher risk to you financially and it's these god awful situations that I worry about.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

You are ****ed because you told them you were driving for uber, end of tale and advice.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I seem to recall lyfts insurance includes uninsured motorist.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

pismire said:


> That's not it works. It's a special TNC endorsement. If you don't have that, you don't have the right coverage. It's as simple as that.


Well in NC, you can't get a hybrid insurance policy anyway; just commercial or personal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Veju said:


> I seem to recall lyfts insurance includes uninsured motorist.


This peril falls under comprehensive.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Im just pointing out that lyfts coverage is a little better then Uber's.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Veju said:


> I seem to recall lyfts insurance includes uninsured motorist.


So does Uber. Both only provide liability in period 1. This is where gap or commercial insurance comes into play.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

This sucks so bad. That's why I Uber in a 2006.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


I knew geico sucks.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Geico cancelled me years ago after I was hit by an intoxicated driver. Geico is the scum of the earth.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

redd38 said:


> Go back in time and not tell your insurance you were driving for Uber.


Go back and time and do the right thing and get Rideshare Endorsement on your Insurance Policy.

Uber's Uninsured Motorist only covers for Injury in Period 2 and 3. With it being in Period 2, you'd think it may cover your injuries since you shouldn't have a pax in Period 2, but it certainly won't cover your vehicle.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Go back in time and delete Uber.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pro tips when in the hood: 

wheels must turn at all times
never roll down the window to chat with some random black dude
offline your ass outta there


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Pro tips when in the hood:
> 
> wheels must turn at all times
> never roll down the window to chat with some random black dude
> offline your ass outta there


great tips


----------



## musk for president (Oct 21, 2016)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


https://medium.com/@countbitcoin/lie-to-drive-drive-to-go-broke-a315d4977bd8

i wish you read my article before this happened. im sorry your facing such a shitty situation.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

musk for president said:


> https://medium.com/@countbitcoin/lie-to-drive-drive-to-go-broke-a315d4977bd8
> 
> i wish you read my article before this happened. im sorry your facing such a shitty situation.


What good would it have done him? He would still not have Rideshare Endorsement. he's been an active member of this forum for well over a year, I'm sure he's seen at least one thread advising him that his insurance may drop him if he doesn't have Rideshare Endorsement. So your article wouldn't have helped him at all.

If you are implying that he should have continued to lie to his insurance company, depending on the cost of his vehicle to replace, I assure you his adjuster would investigate thoroughly to insure there is no reason to deny the claim. If they were liable to pay upwards of $20,000 to replace his vehicle, you can be assured the adjuster would find out that he drove for Uber. The OP put himself in a high at risk situation by being an Uber, he would never have been driving at 3am in that part of the city had he not been.


----------



## krlst (Feb 25, 2017)

stewebyork said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is extremely sad to hear considering we are out there performing a service for very little money to begin with. I hope that everything works out. Keep us updated.
> 
> I seriously keep a device, which can be tracked by gps, hidden in my vehicle (also a short range one in my wallet); and all of my electronic devices can be tracked/erased remotely.


Can you elaborate on your devices?


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

kaeiou said:


> Can you elaborate on your devices?


iphone you can track and erase remotely. I dont know about Android


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Borrow a cup and marker from bar.
See if they have piece of cardboard.
Write " anything helps " on sign.
Find corner to stand on . . .



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Thank god you're safe...
> 
> This is more proof that the legal framework for uber/lyft isn't entirely in place...
> 
> ...


NO NEED TO TIP !!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope you had your car paid off. Reading again it says 2016, I am guessing not.

I am so glad I wasn't cheap and pay a little less than $10 a month for rideshare gap insurance.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

stewebyork said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is extremely sad to hear considering we are out there performing a service for very little money to begin with. I hope that everything works out. Keep us updated.
> 
> I seriously keep a device, which can be tracked by gps, hidden in my vehicle (also a short range one in my wallet); and all of my electronic devices can be tracked/erased remotely.


What do you use to track your device. I'll like to use that


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Veju said:


> Geico cancelled me years ago after I was hit by an intoxicated driver. Geico is the scum of the earth.


They sent me this application to fill out that would take about an hour.
Also they want are personal questions..no thanks


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

A 2016 should have gps tracking on it. Try calling the dealer where you bought it. Most dealerships hide one in the car incase someone doesn't pay their note so they can repo it easier. Hell alot of them have gps shut off for thesame reason.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


get a lawyer and sue Uber because they wouldn't allow you to carry to defend yourself. might work. also your passenger could have been in on it and set you up. the police should be searching the passengers texts. and if they aren't see if you can sue the police also. these are very serious felony charges. sue this guy too if they catch him.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Dang said:


> Reported to my Geico insurance, they will not cover the loss because they say I was driving for Uber and they will end my insurance policy. Told me to contact Uber and now Uber is on it, so far still haven't found my car yet.


Keep us posted. And I know Geico offers additional rideshare insurance for around $150/year. Too bad you didn't get that from them, although I'm not sure it would have necessarily covered this non-vehicular situation.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In the future carry multiple wallets, you're looking at a lot of hours to replace stolen docs...


And interesting advice here. For anyone driving late night hours, next to keeping your ID docs and bank card/etc. somewhere else and packing a "dummy" wallet with a bit of cash, this is also an option.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Lol another ant bites the dust. That 2016 is chopped by now and if you aren't prepared to shoot back, the transportation industry might not be for you, go flip McDonald's burgers you'll actually earn more.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> It's good that you weren't harmed. However, it looks like you're going to have a fight on your hands with the insurance cos. and uber. You might want to contact a lawyer now. I wish you well.


I think my Laser Sighted LC 9 would have convinced him to Jack elsewhere. The Glock 26 is also nice. Come on you be In the Texas. Rules are for fools.



dirtylee said:


> Pro tips when in the hood:
> 
> wheels must turn at all times
> never roll down the window to chat with some random black dude
> offline your ass outta there


Practice with orange cones, clip them so they don't hit the windshield, hood or mirrors.Don't want to leave any traceable parts behind.



Dontmakeyes mepullauonyou said:


> Lol another ant bites the dust. That 2016 is chopped by now and if you aren't prepared to shoot back, the transportation industry might not be for you, go flip McDonald's burgers you'll actually earn more.


If there are no cops or social justice warriors near, a nice laser shot to the eyes works wonders, step 2 click off safety. practice doing in the dark with one hand, Aim red dot shoulder on down, be ready, but most know a rattler and go away.



Trebor said:


> I sincerely hope you had your car paid off. Reading again it says 2016, I am guessing not.
> 
> I am so glad I wasn't cheap and pay a little less than $10 a month for rideshare gap insurance.


Mind saying who sold it to you?? That LC9 cost 800 dollars with Xtra mags and a box of shells and fed tax. It sure feels good on my ankle when I drive through SketcherLand though.



Veju said:


> I seem to recall lyfts insurance includes uninsured motorist.


No coverage for Unarmed Motorist.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

GT500KR said:


> I think my Laser Sighted LC 9 would have convinced him to Jack elsewhere. The Glock 26 is also nice. Come on you be In the Texas. Rules are for fools.
> 
> Practice with orange cones, clip them so they don't hit the windshield, hood or mirrors.Don't want to leave any traceable parts behind.
> 
> ...


USAA sold it to me.

All this big talk about guns on your ankle and you will be the first to freeze. Not to mention, the OP stated he had the gun pointed to his face, so by the time you reach for your ankle, bring it up, load one up/take off the safety, the robber would of probably just freaked out and pulled the trigger, hitting you blank point in the face. And if you claim you roll around with one in the chamber and off safety, then your just a dummy that should not have a gun in the first place.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

You've been robbed since day one.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Had you ended the TRIP with the rider you were dropping off... if NOT, than Uber insurance is still legally in effect until you close out the trip... BUT if you had ended the trip on the APP... WHY did you tell your insurance company you were driving for Uber.. YOU were not driving for Uber..... you were parked at the curb and you were carjacked....


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Trebor said:


> USAA sold it to me.
> 
> All this big talk about guns on your ankle and you will be the first to freeze. Not to mention, the OP stated he had the gun pointed to his face, so by the time you reach for your ankle, bring it up, load one up/take off the safety, the robber would of probably just freaked out and pulled the trigger, hitting you blank point in the face. And if you claim you roll around with one in the chamber and off safety, then your just a dummy that should not have a gun in the first place.


I always carry with one in the chamber and my firearm doesn't have a safety. It must be a miracle that I haven't shot myself yet.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


call the cops. But regarding insurance, there is only one company I go with, and that is State Farm, the have a policy that covers us during the app being on, but it is an extra $100 per month. I find it worth it. You're pretty much screwed. You'll have to rely on Uber insurance to cover you, and they have a $1000 deductible.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-finally-quit-today-today-after-1-year-of-uber.138106/

This guy makes lots of weird threads..


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

joffie said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-finally-quit-today-today-after-1-year-of-uber.138106/
> 
> This guy makes lots of weird threads..


I guess he didnt really ask them to delete his account. Or they held a gun to his head and made him continue to drive for uber ;-)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm kinda crazy but I would have called his bluff. When I was 17, I was working at at drive thru of a restaurant. A guy at the drive thru pointed a gun at me and told me to give him all the money in the register. I told him he would shoot me before I gave him anything, shut and locked the window. He drove off. Lol. I would do it again, at least my family gets 400k life insurance.


There is a lot to be said for that course of action, most of your armed robbers are not interested in resistance and really don't want to shoot someone. Particularly where the OP is at, Texas, they still have and use the electric chair.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Trebor said:


> All this big talk about guns on your ankle and you will be the first to freeze. Not to mention, the OP stated he had the gun pointed to his face, so by the time you reach for your ankle, bring it up, load one up/take off the safety, the robber would of probably just freaked out and pulled the trigger, hitting you blank point in the face. And if you claim you roll around with one in the chamber and off safety, then your just a dummy that should not have a gun in the first place.


Want gun advice from a person who doesn't know about guns? Just ask Trebor!

Almost 100% of law enforcement in the USA carry with a round in the chamber. Also, the majority of law enforcement use a gun that does not even have a safety lever.

Glock is the most popular gun in law enforcement, and there is no safety lever to flip off. And it just so happens that before they switched to automatics, they also carried revolvers with all chambers loaded, which also never had a safety lever.

Carrying a gun without a round in the chamber is silly. It really doesn't improve safety as long as you know what you are doing. It just reduces your ability to defend yourself by making self-defense a delayed 2 handed affair and reducing the number of rounds you have by one.

And as long as the gun fits your hand you should be able to take off a safety lever while drawing without costing you any time, anyway. If your safety lever takes any time to take off, you should probably stick with a different gun that places the safety lever in a better spot for your hand, or doesn't have a safety lever at all.

On some older guns empty chambers or safety levers were necessary in order to make the gun drop safe, but pretty much any modern handgun will not go off unless you touch the trigger with your finger. Safety levers are really not necessary. You just need to not pull the trigger until you are aiming at something you want to shoot at, and to use a holster that protects the trigger until the gun is in your hand ready to use.

Most guns they sell today that still have a safety lever have a very light trigger pull. Most guns do not have a safety lever and do not have a trigger that can easily be engaged without a very deliberate action.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm kinda crazy but I would have called his bluff. When I was 17, I was working at at drive thru of a restaurant. A guy at the drive thru pointed a gun at me and told me to give him all the money in the register. I told him he would shoot me before I gave him anything, shut and locked the window. He drove off. Lol. I would do it again, at least my family gets 400k life insurance.


Yes, it does sound kinda crazy



Dang said:


> ?


That picture is awesome... What dashcam do you use


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Bro you had a gun pointed at you, at that point material possessions are useless.

I have a feeling your car will turn up, make sure to tell Uber the app was on at the time. Expect some debt and some down time, but once again it could've gone much worse.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> Bro you had a gun pointed at you, at that point material possessions are useless.
> .


Just because someone has a gun pointed at you, doesn't mean it is loaded, or the criminal has the guts to shoot you. Its a judgment that needs to be made on an individual case by case basis.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Just because someone has a gun pointed at you, doesn't mean it is loaded, or the criminal has the guts to shoot you. Its a judgment that needs to be made on an individual case by case basis.


You're gonna test someone that has a gun pointed at you?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> You're gonna test someone that has a gun pointed at you?


At me, yes. At another person who I believe is innocent, no.

Obviously, I wouldn't try to approach them but I'm not giving into them unless they had a hostage


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

...but he saved 15% on Car insurance!


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

[QUOTE="UberUber81, post: 2449963, 

In 90s a company from SAR sold flamethrowers for cab drivers that could be installed in a car and produced sort of a napalm umbrella. Check eBay, could be a very handy device.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> You're gonna test someone that has a gun pointed at you?


Its a case by case basis, it really depends. When I was robbed in a Yellow Cab, the criminal's hand was shaking, and since I had money in like 8 different pockets, he got $20 and a cab voucher from me. I considered grabbing the gun, and I thought the better of it.

BTW, the guy was caught within 8 minutes, and I got my money back- he got 10 years in a plea bargain.

Another YC driver from Pittsburgh, had a knife pulled on him by a passengers, he just told him no and met the police at nearby gas station. Like I said, its a case by case basis, a lot of your criminals will definitely back down- you have probably a better than 50/50 chance.

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AAIBAJ&sjid=QW8DAAAAIBAJ&pg=5199,240584&hl=en


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Pro tips when in the hood:
> 
> wheels must turn at all times
> never roll down the window to chat with some random black dude
> offline your ass outta there


Uber is not for the faint of heart. You have to really want to do it or really HAVE to. Unfortunately, the latter best describes my situation.


----------



## legghound (Apr 13, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You were lucky to find a bar open after your 3:12 am incident since Texas' late night alcohol permit prohibits any sale or service past 2 am.


ST5, depends on the city. Houston now permits clubs to remain open until 6AM but alcohol sales still stop at 2AM. Prior to the updated ordinance, the clubs could remain open and alcohol-less until 4AM. I just found out about the extended hours this weekend. We're waiting for the state legislature to decide what they are going to do with the latest permitless carry bill, and I know a guy that has a veteran-owned company here in Katy that manufactures body armor. He said he has quite a number of customers who are drivers for rideshares. Seriously considering some for myself, at least level IIIa. Not 100% protection but my odds would be drastically increased.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

legghound said:


> ST5, depends on the city. Houston now permits clubs to remain open until 6AM but alcohol sales still stop at 2AM. Prior to the updated ordinance, the clubs could remain open and alcohol-less until 4AM. I just found out about the extended hours this weekend. We're waiting for the state legislature to decide what they are going to do with the latest permitless carry bill, and I know a guy that has a veteran-owned company here in Katy that manufactures body armor. He said he has quite a number of customers who are drivers for rideshares. Seriously considering some for myself, at least level IIIa. Not 100% protection but my odds would be drastically increased.


I was just calling someone out. If you go into the QUIT sub forum you'll see that Dang said he quit Uber a while ago and hasn't driven since. About a year ago Dang screenshot his pay and another member called him out for the post being photoshopped. Don't you find it strange that Dang created this thread and has not commented since the opening post?



I_Like_Spam said:


> https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AAIBAJ&sjid=QW8DAAAAIBAJ&pg=5199,240584&hl=en


This is way out of left field. I was scrolling around that newspaper and saw Super Bowl tickets for sale. I then scrolled up to the top and saw the date. Those tickets were for the Cowboy/Steeler Super Bowl played in my town back in '96. The game was played in our old crappy Sun Devil Stadium. The Cowboys had Barry Switzer as their coach. I won't remind you of the outcome. Fast forward 12 years to Tampa and you guys beat my Cardinals in that Super Bowl. I won't bi*ch, but 3 defensive personal fouls on that final drive added to your win. The Cardinals D held Ben and the boys to 157 total yards. If it wasn't for Harrison's 99 yd snail paced int return for a TD right before halftime them you guys would only have 5 rings. I don't hold grudges.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Just because someone has a gun pointed at you, doesn't mean it is loaded, or the criminal has the guts to shoot you. Its a judgment that needs to be made on an individual case by case basis.


There is rarely a good reason to resist an armed robber particularly in a carjacking. They want the car and they know their chances of being caught go up dramatically if they shoot at all, and when they are known to have shot the police will be very quick on the trigger when they corner them.

Just get out of the car, leave the keys, and run as fast as you can. By the time he can get into position for an effective shot (not through a car window) you will be out of the lethal range of an amateur with a handgun. I always drive with my spare key, in case some jackass grabs the key or I have to bail out of the car, then I still have my keys.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


You should have done what Red38 said (I know I will) sorry to hear about what happened to you..like others said at least you were not hurt...sometimes being to honest does not work even the most innocent looking people will do you in...

But now that you reported what happens hopefully your car is found and things turn out ok for you..


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd either be dead in this scenario or i would still have my car.


----------



## legghound (Apr 13, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was just calling someone out. If you go into the QUIT sub forum you'll see that Dang said he quit Uber a while ago and hasn't driven since. About a year ago Dang screenshot his pay and another member called him out for the post being photoshopped. Don't you find it strange that Dang created this thread and has not commented since the opening post?
> 
> This is way out of left field. I was scrolling around that newspaper and saw Super Bowl tickets for sale. I then scrolled up to the top and saw the date. Those tickets were for the Cowboy/Steeler Super Bowl played in my town back in '96. The game was played in our old crappy Sun Devil Stadium. The Cowboys had Barry Switzer as their coach. I won't remind you of the outcome. Fast forward 12 years to Tampa and you guys beat my Cardinals in that Super Bowl. I won't bi*ch, but 3 defensive personal fouls on that final drive added to your win. The Cardinals D held Ben and the boys to 157 total yards. If it wasn't for Harrison's 99 yd snail paced int return for a TD right before halftime them you guys would only have 5 rings. I don't hold grudges.


Well crap. My bad, I missed 3 pages of the thread. My apologies for being an idiot...shouldn't be behind the keyboard at that time of the morning. So I'm gonna go haul some folks to the airport and keep my mouth shut until I can remember how to read.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Did you have full coverage or just liability? If only liability the insurance wouldn't cover theft.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Want gun advice from a person who doesn't know about guns? Just ask Trebor!
> 
> Almost 100% of law enforcement in the USA carry with a round in the chamber. Also, the majority of law enforcement use a gun that does not even have a safety lever.
> 
> ...


I have fired everything from a small revolver to what you would call a "bazooka" while playing your call of duty. I can honestly conservatively say I have fired off over 10,000 rounds. I will admit, I am not an "expert" and couldn't tell you what year your gun was made or maybe even tell you the maker without me reading it. Put a gun in my hand however, and I wil be able to use it effectively.

Accidental discharges happen on all types of guns, modern included. Usually happens with someone you would call an idiot, but it does happen.

Like you stated though, taking your hand off the safety should be done in one motion, but I believe in my post I stated that you should not have one in the chamber without having a safety on. If you have one in the chamber yet have the safety on, then you will probably be okay, unless your an idiot like I mentioned above.

You should be able to compose yourself enough though so that loading one in the chamber is not going to be the difference between life and death. After all, it only takes a second for a round to load. But, if you are that worried that you wont have time to load one and/or or take off the safety owning a gun is pretty useless and will probably end up hurting you or one of your kids before someone is actually shooting at you.

By the way, I would love to watch you pull your gun out and try and shoot someone in your car without them shooting you first.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> Did you have full coverage or just liability? If only liability the insurance wouldn't cover theft.


Uber and Lyft do not provide collision or comprehensive in period 1, ever. Personal insurance is null and void when the app is on, unless one pays extra for rideshare gap coverage. This gap coverage only works in period 1.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Trebor said:


> have fired everything from a small revolver to what you would call a "bazooka" while playing your call of duty. I can honestly conservatively say I have fired off over 10,000 rounds. I will admit, I am not an "expert" and couldn't tell you what year your gun was made or maybe even tell you the maker without me reading it. Put a gun in my hand however, and I wil be able to use it effectively.


So would you carry a revolver with all the chambers empty? If not, why would you carry a semi-auto with a similar trigger pull with the chambers empty? I have revolvers with easier trigger pulls than a lot of my double action semi-auto firearms. There is no need for a safety lever on a gun that has a trigger that is stiffer than an S&W revolver. In my opinion if you aren't willing to carry a chambered round

Of those 10,000 rounds you fired, how many were out of a handgun versus a rifle, machinegun etc.? It sounds to me like you are coming from a military background where handgun use is de-emphasized. The US military has a very backwards view on pistol use and self-defense in general. That mentality is pervasive in the military which is why guards are often carrying unloaded guns and why military bases like Fort Hood get shot up multiple times with no one armed with a gun to shoot back.

If your experience was with the 1911 platform only, the 1911 has a particularly light trigger pull compared to most handguns in current use. Did you shoot the M9 (essentially a 92F) or M11 (Sig p228)? If you did, did you ever shoot it from the decocked position or only from the cocked position? On the M9 once you chamber a round it is cocked, but turning the safety on will decock it, then you can take the safety off.

The French government essentially adopted the same pistol as the US military, but they were more sensible about pistol use in my opinion, and so opted for the 92G rather than the 92F for their basic service pistol. The difference is that the french pistol is "decock only" and has no safety lever at all. Police in the United States often use the 92D model also, which is the double action only version of the military gun that has the light trigger dissabled so every shot is like the heavy pull on a revolver.

The US military is now switching to the SIG p320, which has been gaining ground in police use prior to their adoption. The normal version of the gun has no safety lever but the US military version is specifically modified to have a safety lever to fit with the excessive emphasis on safety levers that is typical of the US military.

The striker fired gun does have a much lighter trigger than a revolver, but it is still a lot more than on a 1911.

As a range safety guy and pistol instructor, I have often felt that police training with a handgun was sub-par as some only shoot their guns a few times a year for a quarterly qualification. Yet, military training with a handgun, except maybe for special forces, is much worse. Military training seems to consist of an annual qualification or less, with virtually no uniform method of teaching, which is how you end up with Army generals shooting their pistols like this:










Personally, I think if the military would give soldiers a class on handgun use even as good as a typical civilian CCW course, they'd probably be ahead. A slight increase in training would probably do more to improve military handgun safety than insisting on all sorts of safety levers and unloaded carry policies.



> Like you stated though, taking your hand off the safety should be done in one motion, but I believe in my post I stated that you should not have one in the chamber without having a safety on. If you have one in the chamber yet have the safety on, then you will probably be okay, unless your an idiot like I mentioned above.
> 
> You should be able to compose yourself enough though so that loading one in the chamber is not going to be the difference between life and death. After all, it only takes a second for a round to load. But, if you are that worried that you wont have time to load one and/or or take off the safety owning a gun is pretty useless and will probably end up hurting you or one of your kids before someone is actually shooting at you.


The problem isn't so much the time it takes, but the fact that it requires two hands to do it. You can easily find videos where a guy is trying to defend himself with a gun but has trouble getting the round into the action which causes him to lose the upper hand he would have had otherwise. Police carry with chambered rounds for a reason. And wasn't it you who were telling us we'd be dead before we could chamber a round? So which is it? Chambering a round takes too long or should not hinder you?



> By the way, I would love to watch you pull your gun out and try and shoot someone in your car without them shooting you first.


I hope I never need my gun... and having a gun is no guarantee you will not be shot first... (Also note, 6 out of 7 people survive being shot with a handgun, so being shot first doesn't mean you lose)... but with all the Uber drivers carrying guns and equipped with dashcams, I predict it is only a matter of time before a video comes out showing an Uber driver prevailing against a robber. I don't really see how it is any different than any other type of robbery, and armed good guys with guns often prevail.

Some times good guys do get shot to death by robbers, rapists, and murderers, even when armed. But the gun in my opinion increases the odds. Most studies indicate that crime victims who are armed with a gun are less likely to be seriously injured or killed than those who are unarmed.

I practice my draw stroke in my car and I carry multiple guns. The gun I'd pull on a carjacker on the driver side is not the same gun I'd pull if the guy came from passenger side or backseat. It isn't like I haven't put any thought into it at all. A car is also not a stationary object. If needed you can move the car, crash the car, etc. Even if the car is not in an area where you can easily move, you can still probably move it a little bit to at least buy time. That's another problem with the unchambered round thing.

If you have a round chambered, you can control the steering wheel and the pistol at the same time.

If you carry without a round chambered, you have to remove BOTH hands from the steering wheel in order to get the gun ready.

The fact that your car is a mobile platform is one of the main reasons why you can still effectively deploy a gun while having a robber in the backseat or trying to get in from the front. You take away much of that advantage if you have to chamber a round to get your gun into action.

Ideally you also have enough awareness of what is going on that you know trouble is afoot before you have a gun pointed at you. If some guy is making a bee line for your driver side door, you might already have your gun drawn before he gets there but out of sight. So in that case, if said person were to try to draw a gun from under his clothes, he would be the one having to draw on a person that already has a gun in his hand.

Here is a video of a guy shooting at some robbers from his car... I don't have audio so I don't know what the guy is saying, but in this case there was plenty of forewarning that something bad was going to happen before it did:


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> So would you carry a revolver with all the chambers empty? If not, why would you carry a semi-auto with a similar trigger pull with the chambers empty?


Always carry with one in the chamber.

The reason is: you need two hands to chamber a round with an automatic, and in self-defense by the time you are ready to shoot _you are probably already injured. _You may have busted your free hand blocking a weapon, or you may be down on the ground being beaten like George Zimmerman was. If that happens you will never get to chamber that round. Remember we're not cops who can approach a suspect with a weapon drawn, to be self-defense we have to let the bad guy go first or else we're the bad guy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trafficat Your assessment on Military Training with pistols is spot on. We weren't even allowed to practice draw firing except when we were down range and had less people looking over our shoulders. In garrison, there's always civilian range masters that made sure we were "following the rules" which blew my mind that they wouldn't let us practice draw firing.

Pistols in the military are for one purpose only, so when on the FOB, NCOs, Officers and SAW gunners can leave their rifles/SAW at the TOC and not have to sling an M4/SAW around.

Other then that, many non-combat arms I don't think even qualifies on the pistol range, many S shops don't have enough pistols for anyone other then the Officers.

Civilian training is almost as hard to come by unless you go to a specialized course/range. Many also discourage draw firing. I got my CCW without live draw firing ONCE. Unbelievable.

It wasn't until i went to Front Sights in Las Vegas for the 3 day Pistol course that I actually live draw fire as a civilian, that was great training that I felt far exceeded any training I received with a pistol, to include in the military.

To echo others here, keep one in the chamber at all times. You may need to draw and fire one handed, not having the opportunity to chamber a round. Also, as already noted, many pistols these days don't have safety switches anymore. My XD40SC just has the grip and trigger safety.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


I feel so bad for you, words cannot even begin to describe it. Is the vehicle leased ? If so, the leasing company can assist with the claim. UBER is suppose to have coverage for you. Of course the first thing that they will do when they hear of the incident is deactivate you which makes communication difficult, but you should have coverage under their blanket fleet policy.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe there's a silver lining to this ordeal. Maybe the carjacker will do a few uber fares on your account as a gesture of goodwill. That should give him the feeling of getting robbed at gun point.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm kinda crazy but I would have called his bluff. When I was 17, I was working at at drive thru of a restaurant. A guy at the drive thru pointed a gun at me and told me to give him all the money in the register. I told him he would shoot me before I gave him anything, shut and locked the window. He drove off. Lol. I would do it again, at least my family gets 400k life insurance.


Wow. They must have been paying you a fast food fortune to give even a single f, let alone take a grossly miscalculated risk like that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> The US military has a very backwards view on pistol use.
> The US military is now switching to the SIG p320, which has been gaining ground in police use prior to their adoption.
> Personally, I think if the military would give soldiers a class on handgun use even as good as a typical civilian CCW course, they'd probably be ahead.


You are correct about handgun use in the military. The majority of enlisted personnel will never face a situation in which a pistol is recommended over a rifle unless if they become attached with Special Forces. By the way I'm partial to the SIG P220 45. Thank you for your knowledgable post.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> Y
> 
> Things you did or are doing wrong.
> 
> ...


7. You were driving a 2016 Accord. Way to new and nice for UberX.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


 I'm to bored to read all the other comments... Did anyone else ask why the guys race was relevant?

It would be completely UNironic if your GEICO rep was Black and you filed your claim just like your post.

Rule number 1 with insurance companies... Just the short sweet and TOTALLY relevant facts



Grahamcracker said:


> I'm kinda crazy but I would have called his bluff. When I was 17, I was working at at drive thru of a restaurant. A guy at the drive thru pointed a gun at me and told me to give him all the money in the register. I told him he would shoot me before I gave him anything, shut and locked the window. He drove off. Lol. I would do it again, at least my family gets 400k life insurance.


Please tell me you owned the business...

SMDH I guess the 400K is good for your family assuming your parents don't die prematurely out of grief... (look at Star Wars princess mom).

So what was in the register? $400? $200? Another human soul?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

njn said:


> Period 1 insurance provided by Uber is only liability. Claim the loss on your taxes and call it a day.


Technically the only way they can invoke the livery clause was if you were actually carrying someone or something for compensation. Since you did not have a passenger they can not invoke that clause of the contract. I think a lawyer would be able to force them to cover you.

Just because you work for Uber doesn't mean they can blanket refuse to cover you just because you might have been online. Now if you have a passenger that would be different.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> owned


Nope, I was 17.


john2g1 said:


> parents don't die prematurely out of grief


Parents are already dead.


john2g1 said:


> So what was in the register? $400? $200?


I don't expect you to understand but since you have such an opinion, you should at least know some thing. It's my life at risk, no one else's and I would do it again. I refuse to submit to anyone trying to strong arm me who doesn't have a hostage. They will have to pry it from my cold dead hands.


john2g1 said:


> Another human soul?


I don't believe in souls


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> I'm to bored to read all the other comments... Did anyone else ask why the guys race was relevant?


I agree. It was completely unnecessary to mention the guy's race.

Any realistic person already knew it.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I agree. It was completely unnecessary to mention the guy's race.
> 
> Any realistic person already knew it.


Well... This is an internet forum so....


----------



## UberMazda6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm kinda crazy but I would have called his bluff. When I was 17, I was working at at drive thru of a restaurant. A guy at the drive thru pointed a gun at me and told me to give him all the money in the register. I told him he would shoot me before I gave him anything, shut and locked the window. He drove off. Lol. I would do it again, at least my family gets 400k life insurance.


I would have pulled out my 44 mag : "Comon' make my day !"


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just because you work for Uber doesn't mean they can blanket refuse to cover you just because you might have been online. .


Starting July 1. Florida law will literally word for word allow that. Other states may be in the same situation.

The insurance companies could lobby for this and uber wouldn't care cause if your period 1 uber only has to pay Liability.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Starting July 1. Florida law will literally word for word allow that. Other states may be in the same situation.
> 
> The insurance companies could lobby for this and uber wouldn't care cause if your period 1 uber only has to pay Liability.


Feel free to link me to the law you are referring to.


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

Damn. I drive here in San Antonio as well. I keep Mr. Black on my hip but damn.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Feel free to link me to the law you are referring to.


https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/0221/?Tab=BillText

https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/221/BillText/er/PDF










The law was spread across three pages and ctrlC crtl V makes a hatchet job of it so there's screen caps of the law. You can search for the lines off the link.

NOTICE LOGGED ON!

specifically LOGGED ON!

It also gives the insurance companies the right to know and investigate if you are online during ANY accident investigation for the sole purpose of determining who provides coverage.


----------



## DenyJo (May 15, 2017)

Robbery is common thing faced by the uber drivers. You should be more careful regarding this. Better have fake purses or wallets to cheat them. And also deeply study your customer before unlocking the doors.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Dang said:


> dropped off a passenger at downtown tx san antonio..some random guy (black) walked up to me pointed a gun and told me to get out of the car..took my phone/wallets and car keys..and drove off..
> 
> went to a bar ask them to call the cops..and reported the situation..
> 
> ...


Wait, what are you posting on this with? They took your phone right?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/0221/?Tab=BillText
> 
> https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/221/BillText/er/PDF
> 
> ...


Uber has liability insurance coverage during all three periods, or whenever the driver is logged on. The key note for Uber drivers is not whether they have liability coverage, they do as liability will bite Uber in the rear end as much as it would the driver, it's whether the driver is covered for collision/comprehensive coverage to their own health and functionality of their personal vehicle.

This law is a good thing as it will keep insurance rates lower for the driver, ensuring that Uber doesn't try to make your insurance provider pay for liability to the pax or to damage caused to other vehicles and structures. That's where Uber's $1kk liability kicks in.

Collision is the elephant in the room.



JDoey said:


> Wait, what are you posting on this with? They took your phone right?


Personal computers, non-portable types, as well as Laptops, portable types, do still exist...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> This law is a good thing as it will keep insurance rates lower for the driver, ensuring that Uber doesn't try to make your insurance provider pay for liability to the pax or to damage caused to other vehicles and structures. That's where Uber's $1kk liability kicks in.
> 
> Collision is the elephant in the room.


In florida there simply is no collision coverage unless you have a rideshare policy...

that's all there is to it.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

stewebyork said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is extremely sad to hear considering we are out there performing a service for very little money to begin with. I hope that everything works out. Keep us updated.
> 
> I seriously keep a device, which can be tracked by gps, hidden in my vehicle (also a short range one in my wallet); and all of my electronic devices can be tracked/erased remotely.


Tell us more about this please?



Hans GrUber said:


> No need to pile on. When I signed up for uber I got an insurance policy over the phone. I told them I'd be ubering. I had to file a claim and I told them the situation in full. Their response? Non payment of claim and termination of policy, despite me telling them I was using the car for rideshare when I signed on. Insurance. What a racket.


Insurance agents just want u to sign n pay. Theyre scum.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

Geico is one of the few insurance companies that offers a policy for commercial use of your car. When I looked into it that additional policy would have added $400 a year to my insurance.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

That seems cheap, but remember, you get what you pay for. Don't be surprised when they try and not pay a claim u make.


----------



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

Veju said:


> I seem to recall lyfts insurance includes uninsured motorist.


Is that really true? i begun driving for Lyft a while ago and wasn't sure if i needed Geico's hybrid insurance for ride sharers, i drive mostly in the Jersey areas outside of philly, even though my address and plates and registration is all back home in PA.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Just because someone has a gun pointed at you, doesn't mean it is loaded, or the criminal has the guts to shoot you. Its a judgment that needs to be made on an individual case by case basis.


Be lucky the criminals in your town are wimps. These assholes around here like to shoot at cops, so now the cops drive around in 2 cars at night in the hood.



Graham_DC said:


> You're gonna test someone that has a gun pointed at you?


Nope.


----------

